# Advice needed on an aging Golden



## Titan (Feb 17, 2012)

My Golden Retriever, Titan, is 11 years old. He is a wonderful, gentle, fun loving dog. Recently, he started misbehaving terribly with the following symtoms..

Tearing up shoes and boots when left alone. 
Today he ripped up the carpet on the stairs.
Barking constantly when left alone. (we can hear him when we come home). 
Peeing and Pooing in the house which he has never done until a month ago.
Very dis-obenient which has never been like him.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh wow, I thought either I or someone else had gone into the twilight zone for a minute there.

Sorry no advice as my dogs are younger, you just have a user name very similar to another member and it threw me LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan said:


> My Golden Retriever, Titan, is 11 years old. He is a wonderful, gentle, fun loving dog. Recently, he started misbehaving terribly with the following symtoms..
> 
> Tearing up shoes and boots when left alone.
> Today he ripped up the carpet on the stairs.
> ...


From one Titan to another.. I hope you get to the bottom of it.. I would have a blood test ran though to see if something is going on..


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It sounds like he needs to get into the vet's ASAP. Any sudden change in behavior could be medical problems. 

He needs a thorough workup with blood work, thyroid panel (complete). I'm sure more experienced people will chime in on what other tests are appropriate.

I wish you the best!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with Penny's mom. I would take him to the vet and have a full thyroid panel done. Sudden behavior changes can be one of the symptoms.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Definately. Directly to the vet. Bloodwork for sure. Sudden changes in behavior--particularly in older dogs isn't good. Hopefully, it's something that a pill can resolve.

Our thoughts are with you!

Scott J.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

KC has been doing two of the things, peeing and not listening. She will be going in for bloodwork. We joke that she is getting alzheimers. I know with Deja when she got old she would have accidents and after testing the vet said she just didn't have the muscle control anymore. I had to make sure I put her out as soon as I got out of bed or she wouldn't make it. My African Gray I lost in the fire thought the greatest joke was to call her name and ask her if she wanted to go out around six thirty in the morning on weekends and then laugh when I would have to stumble out of bed to quickly put her out. I would then be up for the rest of the day due to once up I can't go back to sleep.


----------



## Titan (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for the amazingly quick responses. I am taking Titan to the Vet in the morning. I will let you all know the results.

What a great group.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Best of luck!

Scott J.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Definitely :crossfing:crossfing and be sure to let us know!


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Good luck at the vet! Keep us posted!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi and welcome. How did your visit to the vet go?


----------



## Titan (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for asking.. It has been rescheduled to next Wednesday morning.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The symptoms could be hypothyroidism, which causes a lot of misbehaviors. It could also be more serious things. Seeing a vet is important and especially getting a full thyroid work-up (not just T4).

Has anything else changed recently? Your work schedule? His food? Other things that make him anxious?

Holding you and Titan in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Titan (Feb 17, 2012)

So Titan went to the Vet yesterday. They took blood samples and did a physical checkup on him.

Here is what we were told. 

It may be cancer. His lymph nodes are twice the size of what they should be. This could be the reason for the behaviour issues of late as well.

We should have the results back by the end of the weekend. 

Thanks everyone for their information and support. Will let you know when we have the results.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We are praying for good results. Hang in there!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh my, you are in my prayers. I hope it isn't cancer.... please keep us posted when you get the definitive word.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We are SO praying for you and Titan that it *IS NOT *cancer


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping you get some good news from the vet....


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Thinking of you guys. I so hope it is not cancer. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Titan (Feb 17, 2012)

*Update on Titan*

Well, we went to the Doggie Oncologist and Titan does have multiple Lymphoma. His Lymph Glands are swollen. 

The Doctor recommended that we put him on Chemo immediately and the one that she recommended was Madison Wisconsin Protocol.

Does anyone have any experience with this? We have decided that we are going to go ahead with it as we have to give him a chance and he is only 11. We were hoping that Titan would be around for a few more years and with this treatment, maybe this will be the case.

Thanks everyone for their support. We will continue to provide updates.

Donna and Gary


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have any advice to offer but I just wanted to say that I am so sorry you are going through this. Best of luck to you and Titan! Keep us posted!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't have any knowledge of this either, but wanted to say that I'm so sorry. Sending thoughts and prayers that Tital has much more time with you that is free of pain. I'm sure that someone with more knowledge will be along shortly


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, sending my prayers for Titan. At Cancer section there are some doggies on chemo, please take a look.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry it was bad news. But I hope the chemo does help him. The name of the protocol rings a bell to me - so I'm pretty sure someone here has had their dog on it. Bets of luck - please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry it did turn out tobe cancer. I have never had chemo on any of my dogs. I lost my Irish Setter back in '97 to bone cacner in rear leg at and above his knee. He was 12 1/2 and chemo was not even an option, just amputation, which we declined becassue of hsi age.

Then in May 2008 I lost my golden girl KayCee. Her's was a gastrointestional stromal tumor in the worse possible place and my vet was surprised she made it thru the surgery, but she did lose her battle 48 hours later. She was 8 yrs.9 months. Given the cnance, she would have had the chemo.

Sernidng prayers for you bg boy that the chemo does its job and you have him for many more yers.


----------

